# Solar Storm Monitor



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 18, 2021)

Solar Storm Monitor was the first website I ever had and came online at GeoCities in 1999. Before GeoCities closed I put up a core page at angelfire where it's sat idle since. During that time half my NASA satellite links went dead and that was only part of the material I had up at GeoCities.

Now I have brought it back with new satellite links for current NASA ACE Satellite Real-Time Solar Wind Data Broadcast, Space Weather Overview of Solar X-ray Flux, Solar Proton Flux and Geomagnetic Flux with NOAA POES Satellite Auroral Maps for both poles all updated daily.

That to include original site material missing at angelfire. "The Dynamics of the Sun, Solar Storms, and Solar Winds", a page on "Gravity's Role in Orbital Mechanics and Spaceflight" and current Space News articles found online.

I also hosted the Gravity is the 4th Dimension Theory written by Kent Robertson at GeoCities with his personal permission and present that in original 3 part format as it appeared then.


This intended to bring all the materiel I've written and talked about over the years together into one place in a sub-domain of my FreeBSD site.

But how do you bring scientific material like that together with things like alliteration, what I think is funny, the things I've talked about trying to be funny, ranted about in all seriousness or have yet to write or rant?

That takes skill in the art of presentation to bring it all together and get it right. I mean _lots_ of it...

Only one person has the combined qualities as a filmmaker, actor, author and Mastery as a Director to it pull off...

Ed Wood.

Bringing you current Space Weather updated daily and Space Madness far into the Future as only Ed Wood could.

Tautology, twisted TV commercials, The Principals of GroupThink and words not yet written as only I can write right.

ECLIPSE - Plan 9.5 From The Dark Side

No ads!
No scripting!
And it's all free!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 22, 2021)

I was briefly reminded of <https://flareaware.com/> …


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 22, 2021)

And they actually get paid for that? I used to update Space Weather Bulletins on a daily basis, manually. That's my Wayback Machine link to the page when there was *big* activity on the Sun and I was lucky enough to be into it at the time.


> SPACE WEATHER ADVISORY BULLETIN #03- 3 2003 October 28 at 10:55 a.m. MST​(2003 October 28 1755 UTC)​**** SOLAR ACTIVE REGION PRODUCES INTENSE SOLAR FLARE ****​The dynamic solar regions reported on 21 October continue to produce high levels of solar activity. NOAA Region 486 produced a category R4 (severe) radio blackout with an associated category S3 (strong) solar radiation storm on 28 October at 1110 UTC (6:10 A.M. EST). The SOHO/LASCO instruments also observed a full halo coronal mass ejection with this activity, which is Earth directed. This region is the second largest in size this solar cycle.
> 
> As a result of this activity a category G4 (severe) geomagnetic storm is expected with periods of category G5 (extreme) levels possible. The solar radiation storm is also expected to continue at strong (G3) levels for the next 48 hours.
> 
> Further major eruptions are possible from these active regions as they rotate across the face of the sun over the next few days. Agencies impacted by solar flare radio blackouts, geomagnetic storms, and solar radiation storms may experience disruptions through this period. These include spacecraft operations, electric power systems, HF communications, and navigation systems.



I PM'd a guy at GeoCities that he had just enough time time to kiss his butt goodbye before the Sun roasted it and he believed me. For some reason.  He was really upset that I would tel him something like that. For some reason. .

I updated it last night with some images to break up the walls of text and added a page on the Space Weather's Effect On Climate Change. I had archive.org crawl every page in my domain, on all 3 sites, many for the first time so they will all be around as long as the one in the link.

Let''s just say my infamy is more infamous than ever.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 22, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> And they actually get paid for that? …



I can't recall his name, but years ago I occasionally chatted with the person behind it. Interesting conversations.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 23, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Interesting conversations.


I can predict with a 100% guarantee of accuracy how that would go.  Which according to his TOS page, 5th paragraph down, is more than he is prepared to do for the "service" he provides. That is a must see, because you'll see nothing of the like on mine.

Or ads, web beacons, use of cookies or scripting outside of what the W3C buttons use to check my markup or data collected outside what the Host server in Sofia, Bulgaria collects as standard practice under EU Regs. And it's all free!

Even Jimmy "Dynomite" Walker has picked on that line and uses it in a commercial he does on TV. Cracks me up every time I see it. For some reason. 

Compare the data on my page of live NASA, SOHO and NOAA satellite feeds of Current Space Weather Conditions, the explanation of what the graphs show and how to interpret them and depth of information my page about The Dynamics Of The Sun, Solar Storms, And Solar Winds, at no charge, to what he has. For some reason. 

However, I am totally lacking in how it will effect you as far as high blood pressure or a heart attack is concerned. Although I was Licensed as an EMT and worked in-house at  local hospital, I just didn't make that connection. For some reason. 

Not to mention the data you can get by clicking on the link to the site that so graciously provides the free X-ray flare and Geomagnetic storm monitor widget that I started my site with, www.n3kl.org, in 1999. Or that I credit them and all agencies for the information or graphics they provide at the bottom of my pages, which he fails to do so. For some reason. 

Or that his site was started in 2010, I started mine in 1999 or that I've had the Monitor page sitting at angelfire since 2000 when GeoCities (where everyone was a webmaster) was bought out by Yahoo and shut down. For some reason. 

"Trihexagonal™ Loves You" is not the tagline at the bottom of my page and I don't expect payment for the Services I provide as if I did. For my own reasons.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 23, 2021)

I mean, the private conversations were interesting. Long before the site existed, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 23, 2021)

I was just thinking about what kind of conversation we would have. I don't know him but he's famous... 
Much more famous than me or I ever want to be.

He's got  youtube channel with 1.62k subscribers _and_ he's been a guest on the Dr. Prepper Talk Show:



> Doctor Prepper's C.P.R. Talk Show is the premier Internet source for information related to Prepping, Individual and Family Preparedness, Self-Reliance, Micro, Urban, Suburban, and Ex-Urban Homesteading, and Survivalist. Whether you're an apartment dweller, urbanite, suburbanite, or ex-urbanite, Doctor Prepper interviews experienced, professional, and expert guests to inform, advise, enrich, and entertain you as you prepare for the uncertain future!


----------

